
No one needs libraries any more? What rubbish (2017) - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/oct/26/no-one-use-libraries-any-more-rubbish-sanctuaries--enrich-communities
======
caymanjim
I live in a fairly typical middle class suburb in NJ, and the library here is
a hive of activity. I go there a couple times a month to print or fax
something, because it's cheap and easy and the only print shop in town closed
last year.

The township has a population of about 30,000, and at any given time, about
25-50 people are at the library. They've got a full schedule of events almost
every day of the year, for children and adults.

The books are really a secondary aspect of the library. Sure, plenty of people
are checking books out, some are sitting there and reading, but it's more of a
community center. Most people are there for one of the childrens' workshops,
or an adult learning workshop, various craft groups, or to use computers. It's
a great resource.

